# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI software version 1.2.0.352 released  15 Feb, 2016

## mohamed73

*▼ Changes in this version: ▼*
 UFIBOX Firmware version updated to version 1.08 
ADD: FFU file for KMNJS000FM-B205(3),KLM8G2FE3B-B001(14) and KLMBG4GEAC-B001(0) with smartreport support 
ADD: Second Support Server, IDM support closed on server side for server stability and to minimize downtime 
ADD: Copy files to (internal) sdcard function in AdbTool 
ADD: Read Health and Smart report(moviNAND) in AdbTool 
ADD: Auto Resume function re-enabled and fixed, usefull when read/dumping data from eMMC with bad sectors 
ADD: Shorcut to thirdparty apk root tools from the ‘#’ menu 
Download UFI_android-superuser-pkg.7z and extract to UFI install path (C:\UFI) 
ADD: Settings for “Always backup EXT_CSD” 
ADD: Settings for “[moviNAND] Always Factory Erase before Factory Reset” 
BUGFIX: eMMC Initialization improved 
BUGFIX: Intel Imei write (switch AT mode failed issue) resolved 
BUGFIX: Adb and Fastboot crash issue resolved 
BUGFIX: Smartcard detection routine improved 
BUGFIX: Update eMMC fw routine improved (VMX0 issue) 
BUGFIX: Huawei *.APP files parser fixed 
BUGFIX: Fastboot file package parsing issue fixed 
BUGFIX: EXT_CSD write issue 
BUGFIX: eMMC initialization issue for device with active RST_n_FUNCTION
  Download the full setup الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].

----------

